# Aggressive towards Guests and Females



## usafatcmike (Sep 5, 2015)

Greetings from Alaska!

We have a 1.5 year old purebreed German Shepherd that is for the most part a wonderful pet. He is very responsive and understands commands when he is around his "pack." 

The main issue we are noticing his he has began to be very aggressive and uneasy when around females and at times, new males (but not always with males). He also has started to become very aggressive and uneasy around other dogs.

So here is some background on Atlas, our German Shepherd. He came from a well known and very successful breeder. We received him at a little over 4 months old in May of 2014. We have an Alaskan Husky (Titan) who is great with people and other dogs and welcomed Atlas into the pack with open arms. Throughout the summer, Atlas developed great habits and learned simple commands quickly. He played nicely with other dogs, was fine meeting new people, and enjoyed going on walks. 

We had several issues when received him with worms and we constantly were going to the Vet. His first visit or two (we went nearly 4 times during the summer between worms and just typical puppy checks) he was fine. It wasn't until his after his 4th visit that he began to be a little more uneasy and we aren't entirely sure why, but we suspect that a young female vet tech may have approached him in a way that he didn't like. Ever since that visit, he has always been very aggressive at the vet and towards females, especially younger females.

This last time we went to the vet in July of this year was due to him cutting his foot open at an open fenced-in field where he likes to run around. It was nearly impossible to get him to digress his aggression. We even sat outside in the grass, in hopes that maybe he would not realize we were at the vet. We had the vet come and knock him out with drugs but even after the drugs took affect and we tried to lift him up with the assistance of the vet, he quickly started growling and fought as hard as he could to overcome the drugs as we were lifting him up and taking him into the clinic for stitches. 

These behavior is only seen at the vet clinic and any other location he is very responsive and listens well to by my wife and myself. He was introduced at puppy classes and while the trainers were actually a little more afraid of him, he had no issues with people or other dogs; so this tells me, at least at the vet clinic, that something happened at the vet clinic that triggers his actions.

We were able to get Atlas into the vet clinic last month without drugs and without growling at anyone (to get stitches removed). Our vet was nice and tried to do what he could to tell Atlas that he is not there to hurt or anything towards Atlas. Our vet sat on the ground, to equal the level between Atlas and the vet, in hopes that Atlas would be able to approach the vet on his terms. Atlas did approach him and seemed tense at first while he was sniffing him and saw him slowly relax; however, after about 10 seconds of sniffing, he suddenly fluffed up his fur and started growling. When this occurred, we told Atlas to come (he was on a leash but loosely let out to sniff the vet) and he would not respond. We then pulled on the leash and when that happened, Atlas jumped and as he was pulled he was barking and his k9 scrapped my father-in-law in the forearm, puncturing it. Atlas never realized he even did this as he loves being around my father-in-law and acted just fine as we left the clinic and put him back in the kennel in the car. He would look at my father-in-law like it was any other day, not knowing what he just did to him.

We have had to put him in his kennel when guests come because he is very aggressive, especially towards females. We don't know if it is him being fearful or being very territorial. We did have a female friend come over when he was in his kennel, when she walked slowly towards him, you could tell by his body behavior he became uneasy as she got closer. Once she was about 5ft away, his aggressive growl began. She stopped in her place and waited for him to stop growling; we were talking to her the entire time in hopes he would see she is okay and fine. We were laughing and giggling in hopes to show him that the situation is not to be feared. After a few minutes, she started walking closely and he wouldn't growl; she sat in front of his kennel and he just starred at her. After a few minutes, he suddenly started to growl at her even after she was talking nicely to him and we all were talking together. She put a few treats in his kennel when he would stop growling and he started to actually become relaxed, you could see it in his body behavior. However, once she slowly started to stand up, he got tense again and began growling. 

He has not be neutered yet and we understand that neutering could help the situation but likely will not end it. Do you have any ideas or training techniques to recommend? Again, he is great around his pack, very responsive, listens and is a great dog. It is only when we are at the vet clinic and when new people are introduced to him that he becomes very aggressive.

Thank you in advance!
Michael Sweet


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

You do not have a great dog that is wonderful EXCEPT at the vets and at females and at some men. 
This dog has MAJOR issues and you need some help. He is running the show and telling YOU who he will allow into your home and life.
You blame the vet office for an issue because the girl vet tech might have approached him wrong? Really? So any instance he decides to growl, hackle up, bite or act like a total aggressive dog, its someone elses fault? 
You have to kennel him because he had decided whom he will allow into YOUR home ?
You need some training and need it fast. This dog is running his life the way he wants it, not the way YOU want it. He should not be allowed out of his home without a muzzle and certainly not in public . He is great at home except when he doesn't like such and such. You are making excuses for an aggressive untrained dog with no rules except the ones he wants.
Next you will be writing because you took him somewhere, a child looked at him and he attacked. Or a lady walks by and he decided he doesn't like her and takes a bite.
Find a good trainer who deals with aggressive dogs and get it fixed before a tragedy occurs.


----------



## usafatcmike (Sep 5, 2015)

*Thanks...I Guess?*

Wyominggrandma,

Thanks for your somewhat informative but very ignorant reply. 

Saying he is not a great dog is not correct; he is a great and he does great things. When he is alone with me (who he sees as the alpha), no matter where we are (outside, on a walk, at the field running around) he listens and responds after the first time I give the command. If I tell him to "leave it," he leaves it, if I tell him to sit, he sits, and so on. 

These problems arise when my wife is also with us or when we are at the vet. Any other time it is him and I alone, there are 0 issues. When my wife is in the picture, there is an issue. 

As for at the vet, I recently was gone for 5 months and when I took him to the vet last month by myself after the incident with my father-in-law, he was very responsive; he did still growl but I handled him in a way in telling him that he was not going to respond that way and he instantly stopped. He allowed the vet to walk up from behind him and as he did, I told him to leave it and he left it. No growling, no barking, no turning his head or anything. 

It is something to do with purely females and we don't know why. I was hoping to get some sort of other information if someone else has dealt with this. 

We are going to go to a professional trainer that our breeder recommends in November but in the mean time, was trying to see if anyone had any actual supportive tips or techniques in the mean time.

Thanks,
Michael Sweet


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

usafatcmike said:


> Wyominggrandma,
> 
> Thanks for your somewhat informative but very ignorant reply.
> 
> ...


 Ok. You have a great dog. It has less to do with female/male and more to do with the approach/confidence level. Your dog needs training. He sounds like he is probably not the most confident of dogs and what you are perceiving as aggression is actually fear. 
You say he came from a great breeder, reach out to the breeder for guidance.
You say he sees you as Alpha, could you define that? And tell me how you accomplished it?
Stop having people approach him in his kennel. He's trapped and that is a threat, especially if they are approaching slowly aka sneaking/stalking.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

since you recognize this as a problem and already have plans to meet with a trainer, my advice in the meantime is to discontinue any sets ups... keep people safe and keep your dog under threshold. if his walks and outings need to be with you only or if he needs to be crated in a different room while company comes over then do those things so that he's no longer practicing the undesirable behaviors.

of course there are other successful things board members have done with their dogs but anything beyond what's mentioned above, especially when dealing with the possibility of aggression, I feel is best done under your trainers supervision and mentorship.

best of luck in November.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey Michael,welcome to the forum!
You mentioned Atlas acts up when your wife is present.I'm wondering if she is feeling intimidated by him and let's him get away with not responding to her commands?Could be he's asserting himself and she backs down and it has become a habit.If a dog growls at someone to make them go away and is successful,he will continue to repeat that behavior.Just something to consider


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome Michael and Atlas. Boy, sounds like you have your hand full. May I ask who feeds him? Can your wife feed him, maybe he will learn to like her... Good luck


----------



## usafatcmike (Sep 5, 2015)

*Thanks all for the input!*

Sabis mom,

I do agree and think this is more fear driven than anything else as this aggression seems to be in situations where it would appear to be fearful. 

We did reach out to the breeder several times and has given us several techniques. He still has a lot of immaturity in which I think plays a role in this aggression; he still loves to chase that tail when he has too much energy or when people in his "pack" show up (for instance, my in-laws he sees a few times a month and each time he sees them, he starts chasing his tail until he calms down). 

As for seeing me as the Alpha, he is very responsive too me and feels "safe" with me, especially at the vet. Like I said, he was able to calm down when I informed him to leave it and allow the vet to approach, something no one else has been able to do. I would assume this stems down to since the day we got him off the plane, where I was very strict with him and never let him dictate commands/actions or steer away from them. My wife is a little more easier going on him. I just am a little unsure as to why he will be content, calm, responsive around me when we are alone but when my wife comes into the picture, his personality completely changes. He still listens to me but you can see it in his body language that he feels he can get away with things. I don't know if it's a confusing mentality, when he sees her he thinks he can get away but yet knows he needs to maintain my command. 

------------

Folder,

Thank you for the response. We do typically keep him in a closed room where his kennel is when we have people such as the cable guy over. We have reached out to the breeder and she recommends we just keep trying to instill commands and order in his life. 

Thanks again.

------------

Dogma13,

Thank you for the welcoming! 

She does at time allow him to get away with things, something I have tried to correct her on and get her to be very strict with him such as I am. She isn't one to backdown as she has had German Shepherds her entire life (this is her 4th) and has dealt with many. She is confused as to how to approach this one and I have to agree. Before I left in October of 2014, he was able to approach our neighbors kids and enjoy them petting him and after a vet visit, all that changed. He went from one dog to the complete opposite (or maybe it is because I left for so long, 4.5 months, while he was in his puppy stage and growing and felt the need to be the alpha while I was away?)

Thanks again for the welcoming.

-----------

Debanneball,

Thank you for the welcoming! Yes he is a handfull but only at times. We both feed him, I work a wacky schedule and she is a full time student in masters program so we both are home at different times and so on. He never has a problem with her feeding him, brushing him, bathing him, and all that while in the house. Prior to the incident at the vet, he would go on walks and it would be hit or miss. Some walks he would be fine with her and other walks he would be what seemed to be overprotective. 

Thanks again!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Best of luck to you!Hopefully the trainer will be able to come up with a plan and all will be well.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't think my reply was ignorant in the least. But that is your choice.
Even if he is a perfect angel with you, there is still a major problem that is going on.
He is great with you but with your wife or other females he wants to act out and be aggressive or fearful. 
Good luck. Since you feel I am ignorant, I will step away from this thread.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome from a fellow Alaskan.

I'm not sure who your breeder recommended, but there is a wonderful trainer in Anchorage, Mark at Optimum K9 (search Facebook) who I have heard good things about and would recommend. He trains APD K9s. 

Also, certain vets deal with this type of dog more than others. I don't know who your vet is, but the late shift at Diamond Animal Hospital and also Southside Animal Hospital in Anchorage work with police K9s.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

A good trainer is the best place to start- but good trainers can be hard to find which is why I strongly recommend Mark.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 
I'm wondering if it would help to have your wife get more involved with Atlas's training. I'm assuming that you do most of the dog handling at the moment? You could try starting with having your wife hand feed Atlas. This will help strengthen their bond. Once they feel more comfortable in each others' presence, have them work on commands together so that he is able to listen with both of you present. Meanwhile, be sure that you are both clear on the rules that you have established for your dog, and how to correct him if he decides to disobey them. Perhaps you can then move on to different females that he has seen before and did not react strongly to. Have them hand feed him as long as he is comfortable. At first, you may have to keep him in a separate room where he can see everyone but will not feel as threatened. Let him get used to the new person's presence, but have everyone ignore the dog so that he knows that he is not being targeted by anyone.
This is just an idea, I hope it made sense. You could also simply avoid situations in which he would react until you meet with a trainer. Whatever you choose to do in the meantime, be careful when dealing with an aggressive dog. I hope the trainer can resolve the issue. Good luck!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wyominggrandma said:


> You do not have a great dog that is wonderful EXCEPT at the vets and at females and at some men.
> This dog has MAJOR issues and you need some help. He is running the show and telling YOU who he will allow into your home and life.
> You blame the vet office for an issue because the girl vet tech might have approached him wrong? Really? So any instance he decides to growl, hackle up, bite or act like a total aggressive dog, its someone elses fault?
> You have to kennel him because he had decided whom he will allow into YOUR home ?
> ...


This^^^^^!!!

Personally I think the OP owes you an apology! This is sound advice and a recognition of freaking reality! 

The, only take away from this post "should have been"...keep people safe!"
If you can't acknowledge "reality" then yes you best wait for a trainer and "hope" your, "out of control dog" does not injure someone in the mean time!

As it happens....I have dealt with this exact same issue! And I am not a "Pro" I'm a pet person and my dog is safe in public and with people in my home!

Pretty sure there are only a handful of "Pet People" that can make that claim?? And you just ticked one of us off!

Most likely I would have been one of the few willing to believe "you" could fix this, but your kinda sorta showing you don't have the "temperament to get the job done??"

Your call!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi welcome! He is a dog that needs guidance and a recommended trainer is needed to manage these issues from escalating. Good luck! You have a recommend a trainer in your area. A good trainer can make a world of difference.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey Mike. I have to agree with Wyominggrandma. 
Yes. Her post is not sugar-coated but you’re a grown-up and you live in Alaska so you’re tuff. 

You provided the info and asked for people to respond. You didn’t ask for people to respond with gentle words. Your topic is not a gentle topic. To some very experienced people (like Wgrandma) on this forum your topic is a scary one that could end badly for you, your dog and the next person that he might bite.


I personally do not see anything off-putting or “ignorant” in her response to you. I just see truth and basically a summary of info that you provided and some blunt but honest commentary. 


I get that you love your dog. But based on what you wrote in your thread, I’d say that he IS aggressive. And he is not mildly aggressive. Your dog is very aggressive, and needs help. And you came to the right place. 


I loved my aggressive GSD too. His name was Jake. We lost him in May 2014. He was almost 13. I got good help for my dog. I was fortunate to have the lead trainer of an inner-city K9 unit work with Jake and me.
I think Muskeg gave you a name of a trainer who works with K9s as well. Yet another piece of good advice you got today.
Good luck and take care.


----------

